# industrial size suction cups, where to get?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Where do you get those big industrial size suction cups for moving large tanks? Or where can you rent them, if they can be rented. I was thinking a moving company might have them but not sure which ones I would contact. I've seen other people use them here for moving large tanks.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe you can get it at a tool store...like summit tools on 1st ave in burnaby or kms tools and equipment in coquitlam....


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe talk to a glass company.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

pm sent [email protected]!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Any window install company would usually have some, so you could always ask them if they sell or rent or where they bought them... for future reference.


----------

